# Tastenkombinationen für Sonderzeichen in allen Programmen



## knulp (6. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,

Man kann in Windows (ich benutze Me, aber das ist glaub ich egal) durch Drücken der Tastenkombination Alt + 145 (nacheinander) ein Sonderzeichen (a und e gemischt, kA wie das heißt) in einem beliebigen Programm einfügen. Egal ob Word, Wordpad oder Approach, für das ich diese Funktion benötige.

Ich benötige das Symbol "Geldsack" aus der Schriftart Webdings. Wie stelle ich das ein


----------



## Sinac (6. Dezember 2003)

Alst Alt + ASCII-Code sollte überall funktionieren, das mit den Windings ist ja was ganz anderes, da das ja ganz normale Ziffern sind und nur die Schritart das so lustig macht =) Wenn du in dem Programm diese Schriftart nicht nutzen kannst wird das nichts...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------

